# Bringing home an old family friend (Q-view)



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Back in the 1966 my grandfather purchased a lime green Giant Casa Q bbq. The predecessor to the Green Egg here in the US.













8330200471_e2409b7c28_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Typical Sunday meal at Casa Turner (four kids, and at the time of this photo five grand kids, all of which lived with-in 15 minutes!!)

According to my Grandma the Casa Q was used every weekend while they resided in Portland, Oregon. In 1976 they moved to the Depoe Bay Oregon and built their retirement home. The Casa Q resided mainly in the garage, but came out for special holiday meals. In 1981 my grandfather passed away and the Casa Q remained in the garage for the next year and a half. In 1983 my grandmother decided to sell the house buy a fifth wheel and travel the country. Not wanting to leave the Casa Q for the new owners she gave it to some friends in town. The Casa Q sat on their back porch as a planter until two days ago! I knew that it had been there so I thought I'd inquire about bringing it home with me. Sure enough they said no problem. So a buddy and I loaded it up and brought it back.













8330196951_152627b257_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






There she is a bit of rust, a bit of coastal slime, but all in all not to bad of shape. It is missing the original flue cap. Which actually broke and my Grandpa replaced with an aluminum cap he fabricated. That cap is also missing.













8331253016_af76324bfa_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Amazingly the hinge still works. I was excited to see the Blitz cans, both my Dad and Grandpa used to drink Blitz! (obviously not their cans, but an omen)!!













8331253862_8096ded023_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






So from the red garbage can, there are three broken pieces, those are the charcoal basket (going to have to replace, fabricate a new one). Top left is the ceramic ring that sits on top of the charcoal basket. Still in one piece, just a bit green...













8331254662_1dc5418207_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Interior shot, about 3" of coastal sludge at the bottom!!!













8330199855_0870657125_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Lower damper door, has oxidized itself shut, so a bit of work there is going to be needed to get it to work.

I plan on doing a full restoration and hope to have the Casa Q up and smoking by spring. I will post updates as I get things cleaned up. May be a bit was only 10*F this morning and looking to be stuck at below 30* for a bit, not the best time to be cleaning!!!

Here's a few interesting links:

Ceramic Charcoal Cooking Faq's

Lump Charcoal Database

Casa Q Cook Book


----------



## goinforbroke (Dec 31, 2012)

Whatta cool history, and project!  Can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## jetman (Dec 31, 2012)

Not directly related to smoking (but could be!) you need to post the real reason [including pictures] you keep escaping central Oregon for the waters of the Pacific so often 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jetman<<<


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 31, 2012)

Way cool bringing your history back to life!

  Mike


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice !! and a great way to remember your grandfather and dad.......I wish I was closer I would help you with the restoration......SB


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool story! Its awesome that you were able to get it back into your family! A lot of great memories are made and never forgotten around a smoker. They seem to have a sort of gravitational pull to them. I bet it'll smoke just as good as a brand new BGE would. Good luck with the restoration!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ricky


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jetman said:


> Not directly related to smoking (but could be!) you need to post the real reason [including pictures] you keep escaping central Oregon for the waters of the Pacific so often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to bore everyone with photo's like these:













4900432660_e86ae5424e_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012


















4899852845_e1c9e55e58_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012


















4899892473_dee982f819_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012


















4899891819_e717f4c984_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012


















4938903649_c8a64225b5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Just another family tradition!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoinForBroke said:


> Whatta cool history, and project!  Can't wait to see it come together.





So MS Smoker said:


> Way cool bringing your history back to life!
> 
> Mike





Shoneyboy said:


> Nice !! and a great way to remember your grandfather and dad.......I wish I was closer I would help you with the restoration......SB





Rollin Smoke said:


> Very cool story! Its awesome that you were able to get it back into your family! A lot of great memories are made and never forgotten around a smoker. They seem to have a sort of gravitational pull to them. I bet it'll smoke just as good as a brand new BGE would. Good luck with the restoration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys and or Gals!!! It really is cool to have this back in the family. I really wish the weather would allow me to get started right now on it! I'm still trying to decide the best route for the metal pieces. Originally they were chromed. Which rusts like crazy! I don't know if the company that makes the kamado's and BGE still can make any of the replacement parts. If not I have a couple welder friends that can help.


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 31, 2012)

You can use stainless?? It shines up nice.


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 31, 2012)

So looking forward to your project, very cool.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 31, 2012)

That's cool. The old pic of grandpa really helps hit home how cool of a project this will be and how cool it will be to bridge then generations. Good luck!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rollin Smoke said:


> You can use stainless?? It shines up nice.


I certainly could! I wouldn't be to unhappy with powder coated steel either. One thing I want to avoid though is having to move the thing too much. It weighs about 200#!!! I'm hoping that when I get the metal pieces off they don't completely disintegrate, that way they can be used as patterns. I may be able to clean these up via electrolysis too, but I'm not too sure yet. My biggest part that I am going to need is the ceramic firebox. I may need to check out the BGE's I may be able to use one of theirs. The original for the Casa Q just hangs and has no feet (BGE has feet to support), which I'm sure is why it is broken. The cooking grate is pretty bad, It appears that the 18.5" cooking grate will work as a good replacement.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> That's cool. The old pic of grandpa really helps hit home how cool of a project this will be and how cool it will be to bridge then generations. Good luck!





nozzleman said:


> So looking forward to your project, very cool.


I'm trying to get a few more of the backyard bbq pics from then. I was too young to remember any of it! I do remember the Casa Q when it was at the coast. Both at my Grandparents house and our friends house. Our friends that had it always had a bbq on the 5th of July and the Casa Q had geraniums growing in a pot with the lid up... Ugghhhh! I've been doing a bunch of research and there's not much on the Casa Q out there. So my vest resources right now are the BGE.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 3 of the older style ceramic feet..  

Looked at the BGE site and they dont list them...

If ya want them send me yer snaily and the next time I go by the PO I will send them yer way..

  Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I have 3 of the older style ceramic feet..
> 
> Looked at the BGE site and they dont list them...
> 
> ...


Craig,

Thank you for the offer!  I may take you up on the offer. I need to get the coastal crud out of the body and wire up the original firebox to see what the clearance is from the bottom of the body to the bottom of the firebox. I'd feel bad if the feet were too tall or too short! If things thaw out here in a few days I'll see if I can scrape out the now frozen gunk!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2012)

Not busy ..so I found them and took a pic..

Two inches wide..three long and the decks are 3/4 of an inch tall..













P1010001 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 31, 2012


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Not busy ..so I found them and took a pic..
> 
> Two inches wide..three long and the decks are 3/4 of an inch tall..
> 
> ...


Craig,

I think just looking at what I have those are probably too short. There's a bunch of frozen stuff on the pieces of the firebox that I need to get off  so I can wire it up. I'll find a tub and see if I can defrost it and clean it up enough to wire it together. I'd just throw it in the tub but my Fiance already thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

Last night I couldn't wait any longer so I took the bottom piece of the firebox and put it in a bucket of water to defrost it and get the coastal crud off of it. The top side was covered with crud. The bottom wasn't and I could see three fracture lines. Well sure enough they went all the way through. Once the gunk thawed and came off, the piece separated into three pieces. So the bottom of the firebox is three pieces and the side of the fire box is in two pieces! Not sure that wiring it together is going to work. Especially since there is no support at the bottom...













8334050356_11c1aa7812_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 1, 2013






Three pieces of the bottom













8334051498_31aa3c2149_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 1, 2013






They fit together nicely! Zip ties anyone???


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 1, 2013)

The Primo Kamodos are a knockoff of the bge...

Here's the measurements...

http://primogrill.com/2010/07/17/specifications-primo-kamado/


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on the find!  Hope you are able to salvage the ol girl.

Bill


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW i enjoyed the pics and story....thanks for sharing. good luck on your project and hope to see the end results (pics)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> The Primo Kamodos are a knockoff of the bge...
> 
> Here's the measurements...
> 
> http://primogrill.com/2010/07/17/specifications-primo-kamado/


I found this place http://www.kamadobbq.com/Shop-PARTS---ACCESSORIES.html

and they sell the firebox online at ebay: *http://tinyurl.com/bfluurt*

my only concern is that like the one I have there aren't any feet on the bottom of the firebox. But at least I know that for $150.00 with shipping I can get one. I also found a cast iron cap on ebay for $ 40.00. Not sure that I really need one. My grandpa made one from a piece of aluminum that worked just fine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> WOW i enjoyed the pics and story....thanks for sharing. good luck on your project and hope to see the end results (pics)


Thanks!! Have no fear there will be plenty of pictures for sure!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2013)

A little more cleaning up today, don't tell the Fiance whats going on in the bathtub, it's better that way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















8339214751_1c79797336_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 2, 2013






I had some concrete ties so I temp wired the bottom of the firebox back together.













8339213289_c5e41556d3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 2, 2013






In the tub I defrosted and removed the coastal junk from the two side pieces of the fire box. In order to wire these together I will have to drill holes. Not really looking forward to that as I am afraid they might just explode! I also need to find some stainless rigging wire. I know right where to get it at the coast. If I'd known that last weekend I would have picked some up and some cable swedges too!


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 2, 2013)

make a metal base with sides kinda like a cake pan with matching holes in the bottom so that the ceramic can sit in it but be supported.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2013)

jerseydrew said:


> make a metal base with sides kinda like a cake pan with matching holes in the bottom so that the ceramic can sit in it but be supported.


That is a good Idea it would have to go all the way up the side, or I could put feet on it to support it I guess. For that matter just a metal plate at the bottom with legs and then the ceramic would be supported. Ideas are a flowing! Wish my dad was still alive, he was a journeyman welder


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2013)

I talked to the BGE rep here,  clueless... Unless you want to buy one... I will go visit them and measure the fire box to see if it will fit. I'm sure it is worth the price of gold. I posted on the Big green egg forum and they recommend using JB Weld to fix the firebox. Not buying that.













8343300253_f595e33bd8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 3, 2013






Fire ring, goes above the firebox













8343298851_af913230cd_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 3, 2013






The two side halves and a little chunk of the firebox, on the ring.













8344357066_1acc0a3e50_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 3, 2013






The bottom of the fire box in place













8343298175_28065cf315_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 3, 2013






End of the tape is resting on the slightly flared edge of the firebox side that rests on the "lip" in the smoker..













8344361124_45058f4c00_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 3, 2013






The lip is 10" up from the bottom. 19" on the outside, 17" on the inside.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haven't been able to clean the junk out of the bottom because it;s to cold and the junk is froze in there!.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck and thanks for shareing. I rember in ceramics class my professer made some mixture of clays and sand to make his own wood fired kiln. You might want to look into something like that. He build his form out of cardboard for the shape and 2x4 for the weight.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Good luck and thanks for shareing. I rember in ceramics class my professer made some mixture of clays and sand to make his own wood fired kiln. You might want to look into something like that. He build his form out of cardboard for the shape and 2x4 for the weight.


Thanks for the information. From what I've been told the ceramics are a refractory type, able to with stand temps above 2,000*F. Not sure I want to get into making my own. for now I plan on wiring it up and making a support for the bottom. If that doesn't work I will pick up one of the ones off ebay or from big green egg.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kamado King.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 4, 2013






_"This is a heavy duty #5 large firebox fits Imperial and other large #5 kamados  Made of the heaviest earthenware/refactory clay in the world  The grate is made out of cast iron  This is the "ferrari" of fireboxes  Charcoal grate measures aprx 10   1/2" wide    Firebox  stands  aprx 9" height   -   17  1/2" width   These are new replacement parts They are very hard to find  We also stock other sizes"_

This is the one that is offered on ebay. It is $99 + $50 shipping.  I doubt that BGE will even be close to price that for a replacement firebox. I talked with the local BGE rep here but they didn't know what a new firebox would cost, that seems a bit weird to me!

This one is 3" deeper than the Casa Q. But it should still work, I think!  The width at the top and bottom a pretty close to the same.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Dirtsailor2003, Depending on your skill level working with metal, this may be out there a little far for what you are trying to do, but what if you were to make a metal skeleton for all of the pieces to rest on, inside and out, attaching through the holes that are existing, then butter the edges of your pieces with some fire caulk and reassemble them? This will keep everything original and it would hopefully be functional……Just thinking out loud……Hope this helps ShoneyBoy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2013)

Shoneyboy,

Unfortunately I'm woodworker not a welder .My dad was a welder.  Guess I should have paid attention to all those sparks flying!  I do have several friends that are welders and I have contemplated having them weld up an exoskeleton. My other thought was to bend and wire up one. My only concern with that is I'm not sure what to use since the firebox is capable of producing some pretty high heat. So many options. I still have sometime before I start the bulk of the restoration, still to cold, and we are leaving for vacation soon.

But please keep posting ideas!! I have to figure out what to do with the rusted metal bands too. I may go the electrolysis route, but I am afraid they may just fall apart!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Using a flat bar frame would be fairly easy to fabricate and would give a flat support area. Where wire would not give you the same support..... I know it is costly, but I would go with stainless steel, it will not decay as nearly as fast as carbon steel and will stand up to temperature better than electroplating.....But that is just me.......SB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Using a flat bar frame would be fairly easy to fabricate and would give a flat support area. Where wire would not give you the same support..... I know it is costly, but I would go with stainless steel, it will not decay as nearly as fast as carbon steel and will stand up to temperature better than electroplating.....But that is just me.......SB


My thinking with the cost factor on this is if it exceeds the price of a new ceramic firebox, then I would more than likely go the ceramic route. As much as I'd like to use as much that is original it may not be fiscally feasible.

I probably could do most the fabrication if the flat bar was 1/8" stock. I could still heat and bend, and even drill it if needed. If I had to cut it I could probably even manage that with the tools that I have. If I could use aluminum there would be no question I could do all that and just bolt everything together! I may play around with some lighter weight materials and shape a pattern to test if would even work. Then if it did I could take the pattern to my welder friends with case of beer and several racks of ribs!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My thinking with the cost factor on this is if it exceeds the price of a new ceramic firebox, then I would more than likely go the ceramic route. As much as I'd like to use as much that is original it may not be fiscally feasible.
> 
> I probably could do most the fabrication if the flat bar was 1/8" stock. I could still heat and bend, and even drill it if needed. If I had to cut it I could probably even manage that with the tools that I have. If I could use aluminum there would be no question I could do all that and just bolt everything together! I may play around with some lighter weight materials and shape a pattern to test if would even work. Then if it did I could take the pattern to my welder friends with case of beer and several racks of ribs!


----------



## aelder2 (Jan 10, 2013)

That’s an amazing story! A lot of history in that Casa. I am sure it brings back a lot of good memories.  Glad you all were reunited. Enjoy!!

ae


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

aelder2 said:


> That’s an amazing story! A lot of history in that Casa. I am sure it brings back a lot of good memories.  Glad you all were reunited. Enjoy!!
> 
> ae


Thanks AE! Yep lots of good memories for sure! I can't wait for it to warm up enough so I can get the Casa all cleaned up and smoking!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing like getting back something that  was in the family for so long.... I would just keep searching for all things needed for the restoration


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Nothing like getting back something that was in the family for so long.... I would just keep searching for all things needed for the restoration


I've been researching for several years, all the way back to the patent! Nothing made for the Casa Q anymore. In fact this may be the only one in existence, no joke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Unseasonably warm weather today let me get a little bit done on the Casa Q!!! I poured 15 gallons of hot water in the body and was able to get the 3" of coastal sludge out of the bottom!! This also freed the lower vent!!! Yay!!! Next step will be removing the metal and tackling that. I still am thinking that I will be going the electrolysis method for cleaning it up, at least at first. If it cleans up okay, then I will paint it with high temp paint.













8331254662_1dc5418207_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 31, 2012






Before













8387403337_2129d0e73d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






After













8387402265_5be6c2859b_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013


















8388490218_f714aed91a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 7, 2013






Well life gets in the way! I wanted to have this smoking by March! I did a good scrub today. Going to figure out a castered stand for it. Visit the BGE rep for some parts and hopefully be up and smokin by the end of this month.


----------



## jetman (Jun 7, 2013)

Load up the camper, kids & smoker and come over to my place. We could easily fab a steel stand for it in an afternoon while smoking something dead in my smoker!

Serious man, then after we could take the sea Jet out for a spin :-)

Jetman


----------



## bad santa (Jun 7, 2013)

Late to the party on this story, but a fine one it is and I'm happy that it is still coming together for you sir. Best of fortunes on the completed resurection of this memory maker and fine cooker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jetman said:


> Load up the camper, kids & smoker and come over to my place. We could easily fab a steel stand for it in an afternoon while smoking something dead in my smoker!
> 
> Serious man, then after we could take the sea Jet out for a spin :-)
> 
> Jetman



Dan I'll take you up on that offer. My boys are off to the moms on Monday for the summer break so I'll cruise up solo. Probably bring the KIA and a tent!!!  PM me your number and I'll give you a call.

Thanks, 

Case


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jetman said:


> Load up the camper, kids & smoker and come over to my place. We could easily fab a steel stand for it in an afternoon while smoking something dead in my smoker!
> 
> Serious man, then after we could take the sea Jet out for a spin :-)
> 
> Jetman



Dan I'll take you up on that offer. My boys are off to the moms on Monday for the summer break so I'll cruise up solo. Probably bring the KIA and a tent!!!  PM me your number and I'll give you a call.

Thanks, 

Case


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 17, 2013)

I took Jetman Dan up on his offer to come up and work on the Casa Q this weekend. We fabbed a new base for the Casa, and wire brushed the compression bands and hinge unit. The bends are pretty pitted, which is actually pretty cool. They have that "hammered" metal look. I am planning on having all the old and new parts Powder Coated. I also considered maybe using "Liquid Stainless Steel" but it only has a temp rating of 300*













9066156917_675a14a490_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






We started the weekend with smoked Scarbelly wings! You can see Dan's portable pizza oven and to the right his file cabinet smoker.













9068371530_dfc8071680_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






Tried the double again. Once again not enough heat. In fact I couldn't even get a single pot to cruise where I would like it.













9068389138_432b670a05_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






I got pretty excited when I saw Dan had a really big freezer!













9066145913_dbd696bec9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013


















9066133315_41d12fad53_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






We ended up finishing these on the grill. Still tasty!













9066127053_dfbdb65a4b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013


















9066123817_9e579e7937_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






Up early Fathers day morning and ready to fab up the stand. My youngest was with me and ready to help.













9066107533_fae9ca5620_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






Here's the bands all cleaned up and ready for finish













1015304_675626245797692_1968037204_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






Dirtsailor rolling some banding for the base













9068263636_ee83251d07_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






My helper found more interesting things to do outside the shop!













9068307894_83f87277f0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






There's the base ready for the casters. Drilled and tapped the mounting holes so that they can be removed for finishing. The base is 1/2" steel. Weighs more than the Casa Q I think!!!













9068334044_a003568279_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013


















9066080087_6e3f6aacd5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013


















9066067729_13480d547b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 17, 2013






Coffee anyone???


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2013)

Parts and pieces are going to the powder coat shop today!!! One week lead time! Now to finalize the fire box adaptation.


----------



## jetman (Jun 18, 2013)

I can still fab a steel fire basket. If we make it out of Stainless expanded metal, it would last a lifetime but not this weekend, just invited to go Halibut fishing Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jetman<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jetman said:


> I can still fab a steel fire basket. If we make it out of Stainless expanded metal, it would last a lifetime but not this weekend, just invited to go Halibut fishing Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catch me one too!! Are you going with Lee? I almost thought about leaving the ceramic one with you. I have a line on some expanded for free. I will check it out and see if it would fit. I was thinking of forming it around the ceramic basket so that the metal just cradles it. That way you get the benefits of the ceramic basket too. I would want to weld feet to it so that the support is better though. I'll play with it and see if  Ican come up with a good plan. Prefab and cut the parts so all we have to do is weld it.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking great! Looks like yall had a bunch of "Man Fun" there. (can almost here the Tim the Tool Man yell)

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looking great! Looks like yall had a bunch of "Man Fun" there. (can almost here the Tim the Tool Man yell)
> 
> Kat


Smoking, metal working, tractors, oh and Electricity to boot! There was some experimenting going on with sign a sign ballast, wires and electricity to create a homemade Jacobs ladder too... Yeah pretty much a guys weekend!


----------



## michael ark (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2013)

Last night I dropped off all the parts at the powder coating shop, along with a 55 gallon drum for my UDS build. $125 to do all, including blasting the entire drum and coating the exterior of it too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2013)

Got a call from the Powder coater and the parts are done
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!! I won't be able to pick up until Friday though because of work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2013)

I did a bit of work on the Casa Q this last weekend. I got all the parts back from the powder coater. I decided that I needed to give it a good scrubbing to get the rust stains off. I carefully drilled holes in the firebox and wired it back together using stainless steel wire. I plan on putting a support base under the firebox. I will build it out of expanded metal and I will use bolts for legs. I was going to bolt the hinge straps on, but I managed to not get the right length bolts. Measured those so now I can go to the hardware store again...













9240544342_4e05415092_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 8, 2013






The pitting from years of rust gave the metal a neat hammered finish.













9240536706_d32a9c4b3e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 8, 2013






The firebox was in 6 pieces.













9240539140_a391858dd0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 8, 2013






Wired together













9240534048_c3ddfbc860_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 8, 2013






That's where it goes. There's a lip in there that it hangs on.


----------



## jetman (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking Good, impressed with the powder coat job, yes the rust pitting makes a cool effect under the color!

JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jetman said:


> Looking Good, impressed with the powder coat job, yes the rust pitting makes a cool effect under the color!
> 
> JetMan<<<


On our architectural metals we pay big bucks to get a hammered finish!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2013)

9267070713_49d012793e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 12, 2013


















9267073009_79a1ff8e20_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 12, 2013


















9267077071_0f29d765fd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 12, 2013


















9267079927_868419396a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 12, 2013


















9267081995_f056b08946_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 12, 2013






Getting closer to a burn!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

So close to firing this up! All the grates I have found aren't the right size!!!!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Case why can't you get a bigger grate and cut it down to size?  It could at least get you cooking while you find something better.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Case why can't you get a bigger grate and cut it down to size?


I suppose that I could. I need to measure it again as I think that I found one that might work. I need one that doesn't have handles on it. Weber's 22" might be close, but the handle version would interfere with the lid. I also just remembered that I still need to replace the gasket on the lid. I will use the BGE gasket as I can get it easily here.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome restore, I love it when someone breathes new life into a retired smoker, great job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Awesome restore, I love it when someone breathes new life into a retired smoker, great job!


Thanks SQWIB!! I can't wait to get some meat on the grill!


----------



## humdinger (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice job Case! I finally got around to checking on this thread again after a few months off, and I am blown away by how awesome the casa looks. You're hard work really shows in the final product. Kudos to Jetman Dan for stepping up and helping out with the metalwork! Great work fellas.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Now Case just needs to learn to cook and smoke..then he'd be in business! Jmo 

;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Nice job Case! I finally got around to checking on this thread again after a few months off, and I am blown away by how awesome the casa looks. You're hard work really shows in the final product. Kudos to Jetman Dan for stepping up and helping out with the metalwork! Great work fellas.



Thank you! A few more little things to do and I'll be ready for the first burn! Dan was a really big help and without his metal prowess I wouldn't be this close! 

I have been talking with my Grandmother quite a bit about my Grandpa's favorite things to cook and I have my first cook planned!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Now Case just needs to learn to cook and smoke..then he'd be in business! Jmo
> 
> ;)



Keith I'd like to keep the word business out of this fun and tasty hobby!!! I already have enough work!!!!


----------



## kandl (Jul 29, 2013)

Very cool project!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey dirt, can we get an update?  How's it goin?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Hey dirt, can we get an update? How's it goin?


Thanks for checking in! Currently I need to purchase a new gasket for the lid and she'll be ready to fire up. I plan on doing a test smoke next week when I get back from Elk hunting!


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

I just replaced the gasket on my ceramic smoker and couldn't be happier with the product I chose.  I just got done witha n 800* burn and the gasket looks like new. It is a coltronix gasket and can be quite expensive in the minimum quantities required for purchase from the manufacturer.  A fine gent by the name of Brian can provide you with the correct length required to re-gasket your smoker for around $20 including shipping.  I don't personally know this guy and don't have a dog in the fight - just bought some gasket from him and was extremely happy with the service and product.  I can provide his contact if you wish via pm.

BTW awesome referb on the komodo.


----------



## cdmurphy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just came across this thread after picking up an almost identical Sazco Sultan kamado a few days ago.  Nice job on the restore -- it's fantastic that you're able to bring back some of your family history like that.

From all the other Sazco related threads I've been able to find, yours seems to be unique in having a ceramic firebox / firebowl.  Most appear have a steel bowl like mine, or simply be missing them.

I found a copy of the Sazco "Casa-Q" user manual over at Naked Whiz's site: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/oldmanuals/showcasaqom.htm  It specifically mentions putting in charcoal only up to a line about 2" off the bottom in the steel firebowl, obviously they had already changed the firebowl design by then. Yours may be a very early model.

My firebowl isn't quite rusted out, but it isn't in great shape either.  I'm planning on replacing it with a heavy duty stainless mixing bowl with some holes poked in it.  My wife actually had a large 20 Qt bowl that I tried, but it it 18.75" in diameter, vs. the original 18.25" firebowl.   I think I've found one on amazon that is slightly smaller in diameter, I'll see how it fits in a few days.

Here are some pics:  (Everything is there, but the hinge popped off the bottom band, and the upper damper has a broken, rusted out mounting bracket. -- it's okay, I own a machine / fabrication shop so it's just a question of fixing the bands, or making new ones.)













Sazco1.jpg



__ cdmurphy
__ Oct 30, 2013


















Sazco2.jpg



__ cdmurphy
__ Oct 30, 2013






Here is a pic of my first Kamado -- it's a "Diem Kamado" from just a little later then the Sazco. I got this one about 10 years ago.  I replaced the original bands with a custom stainless spring hinge mechanism, and have a home brewed arduino based temp controller running it.













Diem-Kamado.jpg



__ cdmurphy
__ Oct 30, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

cdmurphy said:


> I just came across this thread after picking up an almost identical Sazco Sultan kamado a few days ago.  Nice job on the restore -- it's fantastic that you're able to bring back some of your family history like that.
> 
> From all the other Sazco related threads I've been able to find, yours seems to be unique in having a ceramic firebox / firebowl.  Most appear have a steel bowl like mine, or simply be missing them.
> 
> ...


Great pictures. From talking to my grandma they got this in 1967. Interesting to see that they went to a metal firebox. Wish I had the top damper that yours has. It broke many years ago and the aluminum one that my grandfather made to replace it vanished.

I have all the links to the Naked Wiz. I was actually browsing there before I remembered that we had one. It jogged my memory!

I see that this is your first post, stop into roll call and introduce yourself.

Just an FYI its against the rules to post off site links here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143758/off-site-links-please-read


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

jdwalker said:


> I just replaced the gasket on my ceramic smoker and couldn't be happier with the product I chose. I just got done witha n 800* burn and the gasket looks like new. It is a coltronix gasket and can be quite expensive in the minimum quantities required for purchase from the manufacturer. A fine gent by the name of Brian can provide you with the correct length required to re-gasket your smoker for around $20 including shipping. I don't personally know this guy and don't have a dog in the fight - just bought some gasket from him and was extremely happy with the service and product. I can provide his contact if you wish via pm.
> 
> BTW awesome referb on the komodo.


Thanks Jd.  I will PM you for his info.


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 30, 2013)

What a cool thread!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dan - FireCraft said:


> What a cool thread!


Thanks Dan! Do you stock parts for the ceramic grills that you sell? I may purchase a cap for the chimney on the Casa Q. I have seen the green-egg one, but am not sold on it yet.


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Dan! Do you stock parts for the ceramic grills that you sell? I may purchase a cap for the chimney on the Casa Q. I have seen the green-egg one, but am not sold on it yet.


We do! I do not carry BGE but I do have Primo, Saffire, and Grill Dome.

Let me know if you need any help at all!


----------



## cdmurphy (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops, sorry about the link.  Obviously I'm new here -- I just found this thread through Google and wanted to contribute a bit more info about these rare Kamados.    

Case - about gaskets, you can buy 1" x .125"x50' roll of nomex felt from McMaster-Carr for about $25.  (Item  8796K52)  It doesn't really save you much for one kamado, but it's enough material to do two or three.  Or one several times over if you like 900 degree Neapolitan Pizza :-)  

Does your Sazco still have the little "L" bracket to attach the damper, or at least the 2 holes for the bracket?   If you could PM me your address I could whip you out a damper from some aluminum plate pretty easily.  The other option would be to use a BGE cast iron damper top.   You can just use several strips of gasket glued around the vent to keep it snugly in place.

- Cameron


----------



## gpakerr (Jan 2, 2014)

Just a few days ago my heart was shattered as I watched my dog knock over my Casa-Q. It was my Grandfather's from the 60's and it just crumbled. I can't find a replacement anywhere. :( I have the original manual for it too. Enjoy what you have there guys.













20130331_183844.jpg



__ gpakerr
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2014)

GpaKerr said:


> Just a few days ago my heart was shattered as I watched my dog knock over my Casa-Q. It was my Grandfather's from the 60's and it just crumbled. I can't find a replacement anywhere. :( I have the original manual for it too. Enjoy what you have there guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that really sucks! I love my dogs, but they beat stay away from the CasaQ!!!


----------



## sqwib (Jan 3, 2014)

Dude I am truly sorry to hear that.












Screenshot_2014-01-03-17-08-31.png



__ sqwib
__ Jan 3, 2014


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 4, 2014)

GoinForBroke said:


> Whatta cool history, and project!  Can't wait to see it come together.


Case you lucky lucky lucky man.

Dad a green Weber Kettle.  It never made it to their last move and is gone forever.  Fortunately Weber came back out with the color so I bought a new one. But I think about dads a lot and wish I had it.  Dads signature dish was Hawaiian Chicken. He didn't spatch it like you do.  But man oh man was it good. 

Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I talked to the BGE rep here,  clueless... Unless you want to buy one... I will go visit them and measure the fire box to see if it will fit. I'm sure it is worth the price of gold. I posted on the Big green egg forum and they recommend using JB Weld to fix the firebox. Not buying that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 years in the auto parts biz  JB weld is a great product for some things.  But not for that…


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 16, 2014)

Anything further on this project? That's some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2014)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Anything further on this project? That's some pretty neat stuff.



Still in a holding pattern until I figure out what to do with the firebox.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

Need to get this done before thanks giving so I can do the turkey on it! I think I finally have a solution for the fire basket!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Need to get this done before thanks giving so I can do the turkey on it! I think I finally have a solution for the fire basket!!!



Awesome. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Need to get this done before thanks giving so I can do the turkey on it! I think I finally have a solution for the fire basket!!!



Can't wait to see it up and smoking again.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey Case! how ya doin? More importantly...is that Casa-Q going to be done for Thanksgiving?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2017)

humdinger said:


> Hey Case! how ya doin? More importantly...is that Casa-Q going to be done for Thanksgiving?




I sure hope to have it done by then! I need to get out the welder and get it done!


----------



## maineac (Oct 31, 2017)

I just found this thread today.  What a great story!  Your grandfather is smiling wherever he is.  It’s always been important to me to have a physical item from a passed relative in addition to the memories.  It’s like having a little piece of them with you, I guess.  Whatever, I know how you feel about having that cooker.  You are doing a great job on that baby; I can’t wait to see her cooking.

I just recently noticed that you are in Bend.  My wife and I lived on Reed Market Rd. long before there was a SE and a SW, back in ’74-’75.  I went to COCC and she worked in Prineville.  There were about 15,000 people then with a 10-yr. projection of 50,000.  We spent tons of time in Drake Park and the best place to eat was Wela’s Cosina which had 2 places in town.  I’ve read the owner’s daughter still sells the salsa that her mother made. 

So in addition to the great thread, thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------

